# Lola in her hoodie



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I got my 16 week old JRT, Lola, a hoodie today and had to get a few pictures. It got chilly here today and she was shivering so I thought this might help keep her warm. Plus she is so darn cute in it!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww, what a little sweetie. She looks so cute in her new outfit.
I've got to ask, where do you live, as I can't comprehend it being chilly already. Whats that? Hell its 96 here, I'm patiently waiting for it to be a nice 85!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Awww, what a little sweetie. She looks so cute in her new outfit.
> I've got to ask, where do you live, as I can't comprehend it being chilly already. Whats that? Hell its 96 here, I'm patiently waiting for it to be a nice 85!


that won't be until Christmas 

I haven't had to break out the sweaters, but that one is adorable. I love cute little outfits!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Really cute pup, she's adorable!!! :becky:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Awww, what a little sweetie. She looks so cute in her new outfit.
> I've got to ask, where do you live, as I can't comprehend it being chilly already. Whats that? Hell its 96 here, I'm patiently waiting for it to be a nice 85!


I live in southwest Virginia, in the mountains. Last night and tonight it has been/will be in the 40's. The high yesterday was in the 50's and it may have gotten to 60 today. Added to that it has been overcast and drizzly. I know that isn't THAT cold but after the hot, hot summer we have it has been a shock to the system! Plus it is unseasonably cold and still should be in the 70's during the day.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

How cute is your pup!!. Love the little jumper.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

What a little cutie!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

LOLA, your adorable!!!!!!


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

aw...she's so adorable!!!!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Lola looks adorable!


----------

